# Biggest U.P. Brookie



## uptracker

What's you biggest U.P. brookie to date?

I'll start....13"......looking for an 18" for the wall though. Got a few good leads for this year!


----------



## gilgetter

my wife has two at 16in.my biggest is 14in.and she isnt shy about reminding me.


----------



## shametamer

i have an 18..but she stretches back to 1967...still have the black fly bites from the stretch of prairie/field this river runs through!


----------



## pikedevil

We've hit a few in the 14-16 inch class while fall/winter steelheading.


----------



## TkP

Biggest one was 19 in. If I ever catch one 20 in. or more I'll get it mounted.


----------



## bigrackmack

I fish a stream in the lower that produces some good ones, guys at the camp have caught a couple 18"s and seen one just over 19" beautiful fish...My biggest is 16" some day I will get a really good one for the wall....but then again they are all good to eat!!!! I love those fish, making my mouth water just hinking about it....Mack


----------



## Wellston

uptracker said:


> What's you biggest U.P. brookie to date?


Never dated one!!!  

The brookies that I've caught have been in the 13 inch range also.
Jim


----------



## uptracker

Dang, guess I'm not alone....I figured there would be more +18" out there.

Shametamer: I hear ya on the fly bites.


----------



## fishinDon

My biggest is 14 inches. There's a picture of my dad as a kid with one that has to be close to 20 inches. Every summer we fish the same stretch of stream that he and my grandfather pulled that one out of, but never seem to find any of that fish's offspring. We'll be back this summer for another try at 'em...
fishinDon


----------



## Lucky Dog

uptracker said:


> What's you biggest U.P. brookie to date?


My biggest is 22" I think it was 1997. Caught it in a cirtain stretch of river that I'll take to my grave.


----------



## uptracker

Lucky Dog said:


> My biggest is 22" I think it was 1997. Caught it in a cirtain stretch of river that I'll take to my grave.


Holy! Nice fish there. Any pics?


----------



## Shupac

17"

From a stream @ 8' wide.


----------



## Moe

We catch a couple in the 15-17" range every year, my biggest is 18.5" though. Hoping for a 20" to put on the wall, don't see too many brookies on the wall and they're one of the best looking, if not the best looking in my book.


----------



## Wizard3686

my biggest was 19inchs i had a couple on that would of whent 20 or 21 got em while ice fishing and also let them all go. i am thinking that next winter if i hook in to one that size it is goin on the wall


----------



## itchn2fish

...I've caught them up to 18", and out of some very skinny water. I release all big stream trout and I've lost some that have looked to be pushing 20". Will The First Day ever get here??????????


----------



## Lucky Dog

uptracker said:


> Holy! Nice fish there. Any pics?


No pics:sad: . 

That same stream produced an 18" ond several 14"-16". Then a big beaver flowage washed out and silted in the whole stretch. Hiked into it last summer and caught a bunch of 3"-5" fish, but now the whole stream is 6"-12" deep and a beautifull sandy bottom.:sad: 

I'm sure mother nature will eventually clean it back out, but I'll probably be too old and wrinkled to make the treck at that time.:lol:


----------



## bgptrout

I grew up in Central MQT County and return each summer to hit those streams. I am stuck on 15 inches, many fish in the 13 to 15 inch range throughout my flyfishing life, but nothing bigger. Would love to spend the entire month of May on some feeder streams, and other native brook trout habitat. I am sure of 18-20 inch fish there.


----------



## MEL

Back in the spring of last year one of the members here stated that his FIL
has two mounted that are 30+" and 23Lbs. These are FAR,Far over the worlds record of 14Lbs 9oz(?) caught in Ontario, Canada. 
When i challenged him on this he said that he would send picts of them!!!
Its been like 9 months and NO PICTS yet!!! I wonder....


----------



## Bowslayer

This thread is useless w/out pics!!!!!

A friend of mine when I was at M-Tech caught one in a certain lake that was 18.5" and 2.06 pounds. MMMMMMM... Tasty:corkysm55


----------



## Chawazz

13" for me. Smallish cedar swamp draining UP stream.

If you drive by Seney, stop in the store there and check out some of the mounts. Some are bit old and smokey, but some are a bit newer and brighter. 

Saw a couple of 15" caught last year from a couple of different UP streams.


----------



## Chawazz

My contribution to the photos. . .

Not such brilliant colors. This one had been out of the water a while (my apologies to the C&R purists). But, a UP stream caught brookie ~15".


----------



## gunrod

Whit1 said:


> The trout in the photo isn't huge, but it does show off a brookie's vivd colors quite well. The angler is Gunrod a good fishing bud from MS.


Those sure were pretty fish. As you can see it wasn't a fly day but that Panther Martin took quite a few.

Here's one that came out of another nearby creek. It has similar colors but since it's a smaller creek (maybe 2' across) they don't get very big. My biggest out of this creek is 9" but I didn't get a picture.










This is probably one of my favorite pictures because it was the first on my 2wt superfine. That rod makes it so this one fought like a steelhead.


----------



## Ray Adams

> Hey guys. Since there is so much interest in brook trout, maybe we ought organize a BROOK TROUT TOURNAMENT? Michigan has tournaments for every fish from smelt to salmon and brook trout are probably the only Michigan fish that aren't targeted for money. What do you say...anyone for a MS BTT?:evil: :evilsmile



Just my humble opinion, of course, but I guess that is what this site is about, our humble opinions...

I sincerely believe that the brook trout is the last fish that should/could be fished for a tournament. It goes against anything the fish represents, which to me are...

1. Quiet and unpolluted streams
2. Lack of stress
3. Respect for a fragile fishery
4. Time alone or with a trusted friend
5. One of the only times away from the world's competition for money, power, bulging bag limits, and excess in all regards. 

This probably sums it up best...


I fish because I love to; because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility and endless patience;" 

_- Robert Traver_






Ray


----------



## Chawazz

Ray Adams said:


> Just my humble opinion, of course, but I guess that is what this site is about, our humble opinions...
> 
> I sincerely believe that the brook trout is the last fish that should/could be fished for a tournament. It goes against anything the fish represents, which to me are...
> 
> 1. Quiet and unpolluted streams
> 2. Lack of stress
> 3. Respect for a fragile fishery
> 4. Time alone or with a trusted friend
> 5. One of the only times away from the world's competition for money, power, bulging bag limits, and excess in all regards.
> 
> This probably sums it up best...
> 
> 
> I fish because I love to; because trout do not lie or cheat and cannot be bought or bribed or impressed by power, but respond only to quietude and humility and endless patience;"
> 
> _- Robert Traver_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray


 
 couldn't agree more. . .


----------



## swampbuck

Ray Adams said:


>


 
This is the best fishing photo I have ever seen.


----------



## Ray Adams

Thanks Swampbuck!

Ray


----------



## walleyeman2006

how about a brook trout picture tourney and letting all the MS members vote on the pic...just my 2 cents


----------



## Trout Junkie

Ray, I couldn't have said it any better myself. It's nice to know there are good people like you out there who still "get it".

Kudos and tight lines.


----------



## J.Harrington

I need


----------



## J.Harrington

15 posts


----------



## J.Harrington

in order


----------



## J.Harrington

to put


----------



## J.Harrington

My picture on here


----------



## J.Harrington

He it goes


----------



## J.Harrington

This fish was 13". Our biggest. I say Ours because My buddy Jon(pic) hooked the fish and Lost him in that log jam in the background. We fished downstream for another half hour and came back. This time I hooked and landed him W/ Jons hook and about 3 feet of line in his mouth. That was last year and also my first time brooke trout fishing. Can't wait for the opener this year. 
Sorry about all the posts everyone.


----------



## Mitch

Not the best picture, but Whit1 with a wild brookie.










I'll have to see if I can dig up some more.....

Mitch


----------



## Mitch

My buddy Jon with a PIG of a brookie, around 18 if I remember correctly!










Mitch


----------



## UPJerry

Very nice one directly above. I can dream, can't I?

So far, I have caught a couple 14" brookies to tie for my biggest. The most recent was last season. Last season also produced a 13.5"er. This year I am planning to try out some new streams and hoping to set my new record at 16". That is the goal.

A couple of the streams I frequent can be counted on to produce the occasional 12-14" brookie. There are many other streams where I've never caught one over 9 or so inches, but they are still plenty of fun.

Come to think of it, I have never caught a resident stream brown or rainbow over around 15" either, but then again, I rarely target them.

I would post photos, but my post count does not allow it. This is the second time I have run into that problem on this board!


----------



## Whit1

The problem, sometimes, with taking a photo of fish is that we find ourselves in a quandry about what we want in the photo. I took this one of Mitch and wanted to show the tall riverside grass as well as the fish which is a 14" brookie. I should have gotten closer and centered on the fish.


----------



## Hueyboy

I caught my big boy back in 2005. 19.5" - 19.75". Can't wait for upcoming year.


----------

